# Squire Wood Stove Insert



## halfpint (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi I have a squire wood stove insert and in front of it slides in a a rectangle case that houses the motor and fan and it's 2 speed, I cannot find a replacement motor for this, can anyone please tell me what my next option is?
This motor was a fasco 115v 60 hz type 63B1 7163-5246 and 7163-5568 was both on the motor. This bolts on to the cage. Everyone that has been cross referenced over has too long of a shaft, the shaft on mine is maybe 1/4", Any advise would be greatfull Thanks


----------



## begreen (Apr 20, 2018)

These folks have Squire parts, maybe they can help?
https://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/squire-wood-parts/


----------



## halfpint (Apr 20, 2018)

No i'm sorry but they don't, I have called them and regal Beloit, Fasco, Electric Motor Warehouse.   Am I allowed to post pictures of it in here?


----------



## begreen (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes sure, post some pics. Include critical dimensions too.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/putting-images-into-your-forums-posts.87212/


----------



## halfpint (Apr 20, 2018)

Top plate is 13 7/8 x 10, exposed shaft is 1/4, cross top of motor is 3 1/2 x 1 7/8 tall, 2" bolts x 4, cage with hole is 10 x 10, full cage that slide under stove is 14 3/4 x 11 1/2, motor dimension around is 10 1/2, hope this all helps, we so need this. Under the stove is the opening that has metal glides that this entire housing slides on too, The shaft that holds the fan has one flat side on it. If I left anything out, please let me know. I will also upload pic of stove.


----------



## halfpint (Apr 20, 2018)

This is the Stove Squire wood stove insert, also the motor bolts to the bottom of the cage


----------



## halfpint (Apr 20, 2018)

This motor printing


----------



## begreen (Apr 21, 2018)

Are you sure your shaft is 1/4" long? It looks more like 1/2"  Fasco lists the D534 as the replacement, but the shaft is a little longer (1"). Would it still work? Could the shaft be cut down if too long?


----------



## halfpint (Apr 21, 2018)

Very possibly it could be 1/2, and yes I think it can be machined down, that is the closest thing so far.  One of the other places also mentioned that to me but I was only thinking that the shaft was still to long. We may very well try that one.  Thank you for your help. Will let you know if it works,


----------



## fbelec (Apr 23, 2018)

bring the motor to a electric motor guy he'll get you the exact fit of something that you will be able to use in place. and i wouldn't be surprised if it were cheaper. where are you located?


----------



## halfpint (Apr 23, 2018)

I found one on ebay that might work that wasn't to expensive brand new 30.00. If it is a little long we can have it shortened i believe.  We live in Owensville, Indiiana, and checking with places around no one had an answer.


----------



## halfpint (Apr 25, 2018)

Well I got that motor and ours is 1/2 inch, but the motor is too tall.  Our is 1 7/8 tall, and the one you mentioned to me is 2 1/2 tall, The shaft we could have worked on but we can't on the height.  Any more suggestions? I'm gonna try to send this one back.  His shaft on the motor he sent me is 1 inch.


----------



## begreen (Apr 25, 2018)

Try Grainger and McMaster-Carr.
https://www.grainger.com/category/motors/ecatalog/N-bii?searchRedirect=products
https://www.mcmaster.com/#electric-motors/=1ckkcxh


----------



## halfpint (Apr 25, 2018)

Talked to Grainger, and they only have 2 3/16 heights and they are only single speed. And McMaster-car has nothing, but ty for links


----------



## Andyman (Apr 26, 2018)

try Emerson electric. attached is a motor from an old range vent hood, looks similar.


----------



## halfpint (Apr 26, 2018)

I will try them, thank you.


----------



## begreen (Apr 26, 2018)

Have you asked a electric motor shop about rebuilding the motor?


----------



## halfpint (Apr 26, 2018)

begreen said:


> Have you asked a electric motor shop about rebuilding the motor?


No it is a sealed motor.


----------



## begreen (Apr 26, 2018)

halfpint said:


> No it is a sealed motor.


Someone put it together, it can be taken apart. If it were my motor that's what I'd be doing or I'd be looking at redesigning to accommodate what is available in current stock.


----------



## fbelec (Apr 27, 2018)

most guys won't touch a small motor like that it would cost way to much to rebuild. if your in a motor shop they will find you a replacement.  

my exp with bath fans and electric heater fans


----------



## doublejz (Jan 11, 2019)

Did you have any luck finding a replacement motor? I've been thinking about getting the D534 and making it fit even if I have to cut apart and weld a 5/8" strip in to make the fan cover fit. Then I'd probably have to lift the wood burner up some too, to clear the fan cover.. *sigh*


----------



## fbelec (Jan 12, 2019)

don't forget that if your fan motor is too large and there is not enough load the motor will spin faster than it is suppose to and burn out also


----------



## mellow (Jan 17, 2019)

Its a wide open cavity underneath, I would be tempted to just retrofit a fan from a modern day insert in there and call it a day.  Put it on a sliding tray.

https://www.ebay.com/p/Dayton-1TDU8...-2750-RPM/12011370026?iid=151001828600&chn=ps


----------



## begreen (Jan 17, 2019)

Grainger motor, also available on Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LDEYC6/?tag=hearthamazon-20


----------



## fbelec (Jan 19, 2019)

go for it any dayton motors i've ever used or hooked up were pretty good and with that motor control should be nice


----------

